
Aaron Sorkin: An Open Letter to Mark Zuckerberg - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/31/opinion/aaron-sorkin-mark-zuckerberg-facebook.html
======
hannibalhorn
> If I’d known you felt that way, I’d have had the Winklevoss twins invent
> Facebook.

That made me chuckle!

------
viggity
Why should we hold Facebook to a different standard than the postal service?
No, you put mail in, they deliver it. What about broadcast TV? You buy the
time, they air it.

ninja edit: AOC's big "gotcha" was "can I use facebook to show ads that say
that XYZ republican supported the green new deal". Well. Yes. She should. Just
like she should using the mail to deliver that message, or broadcast TV. Let
the republican respond. Let the republican sue AOC. The carrier of the ad
shouldn't be held responsible, that would be on AOC.

~~~
carlosdp
TV networks can and do reject putting on ads that violate a certain threshold
of misinformation. As for mail, that's closer to private chat than broadcasted
ads so I don't think that's super relevant. They're not talking about
censoring people's FB messages.

~~~
chillacy
Why is this myth still repeated? TV networks are forced to air misinformation
by law: [https://www.thebalancecareers.com/should-tv-stations-ban-
fal...](https://www.thebalancecareers.com/should-tv-stations-ban-false-
political-ads-3956480)

This movement to get social media to enforce misinformation is a new one. It
might be the right thing to do, but it's drastically different than the status
quo.

~~~
Traster
You're confusing political ads with adverts from political candidates. Your
link specifically notes the difference, TV stations won't censor adverts from
candidates but will from super PACs. So glassing over that difference is a bit
of a red flag, since the super PAC ads are exactly what's at issue on
facebook.

~~~
chillacy
I guess I'm still one outrage behind when CNN and Warren were complaining
about the Trump Biden ads (which was technically a candidate ad).

